# DASH Colored Plastic Bodies ?



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Hey Gang, I've realized that some Dash T-Jet bodies came in colored Plastic, not just painted Plastic, as I found I have a Red Plastic Black Beauty body. Anyway, could someone list what car bodies in what colors came molded in colored plastic(not just painted).
And, if anyone has any of those colored plastic bodies that they'd like to possibly sell, please PM me, thanks.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I think it's pretty much limited to the black (and other 4 colors) beauties, and the batmobile. Other than the kits (the Camaro and T Jet Cobra * kits Dan has on the bay are molded in white) I believe the rest are a milky white semi translucent plastic. There may be more, but off the top of my head that's all I have. 

*note, I have run across that funky translucent plastic of some T jet cobras too. I think there might have been 2 different runs for Cobra kits.

Examples.. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dash-AFX-Ca...121057624704?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item1c2f98c280

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dash-Shelby...121057624713?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item1c2f98c289
Clearly white.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dash-Shelby...111005333618?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item19d86ef872
Milky translucent


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Okay, cool ! At least that answers that Question 
BTW- I may be odd, but I like non-painted (color molded) bodies, like the original Aurora cars and the later MM Repops etc...
I guess I'll just have to settle for MM bodies and the original Auroras if I want color molded Plastic, oh well...


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I have some of the DASH color molded Black Beauty's that were on sale in the fall. I'll have a look at stash tomorrow and take some pics. have to find some Batmobiles and Beauty's for joeLED anyway.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

BTW- about MY DASH Red plastic Black beauty. It's a Beauty indeed, BUT, it wouldn't fit over a standard Aurora T-Jet Chassis with stock rear wheels ! Seriously, the wheels were pushed almost into the chassis, and they were still waay too wide to fit under the fender skirts ! Also, the back of the top plate had clearance issues with the bottom of the rear window glass etc., so I had to do some shaving under there as well ! Now I dunno if it was just MY copy, or all copies ? But I've had to "cut" the rear quarter panels out for clearance. But altho the cutting turned out ok, now it doesn't look like the Green Hornets BB, but then again it's RED anyway- LOL.
PS- I got that body in a trade from NTxSlotcars last year.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> BTW- about MY DASH Red plastic Black beauty. It's a Beauty indeed, BUT, it wouldn't fit over a standard Aurora T-Jet Chassis with stock rear wheels ! Seriously, the wheels were pushed almost into the chassis, and they were still waay too wide to fit under the fender skirts ! Also, the back of the top plate had clearance issues with the bottom of the rear window glass etc., so I had to do some shaving under there as well ! Now I dunno if it was just MY copy, or all copies ? But I've had to "cut" the rear quarter panels out for clearance. But altho the cutting turned out ok, now it doesn't look like the Green Hornets BB, but then again it's RED anyway- LOL.
> PS- I got that body in a trade from NTxSlotcars last year.


unfortunately, that was a production glitch...
easiest way 2 rectify; shave the insides of the back wheels almost 2 the
ring/ridge... & a very small rear post shim, about the thickness of the diecast
cards...
i've done about a dozen this way, with success :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Hey Gang, I've realized that some Dash T-Jet bodies came in colored Plastic, not just painted Plastic, as I found I have a Red Plastic Black Beauty body. Anyway, could someone list what car bodies in what colors came molded in colored plastic(not just painted).
> And, if anyone has any of those colored plastic bodies that they'd like to possibly sell, please PM me, thanks.



All the Hornet bodies were molded in colors (white, yellow, blue, red, black). The batmobile was molded in black. The second run of Herbie bugs was molded in white.

Unassembled kits were almost all white. We did a few clear bodies, Hot Rods and Avantis.

That's the complete list, I think.

Dan


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

lenny said:


> All the Hornet bodies were molded in colors (white, yellow, blue, red, black). The batmobile was molded in black. The second run of Herbie bugs was molded in white.
> 
> Unassembled kits were almost all white. We did a few clear bodies, Hot Rods and Avantis.
> 
> ...


 Thanks Dan, I own quite a few of your bodies, but the "RED" Black Beauty being colored plastic, is what caught my attention, Btw- you should see it now, it looks alot more like a real '65 Chrysler Imperial Crown. 
Also, I do own one of you Clear Hot Rod Bodies too :thumbsup:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

I have the other color molded Hornetmobiles. If you're interested PM me.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Win43, thanks, but one was enough for me to deal with- LOL.
I only wondered if other style bodies also came in color molded plastic too. But as we've been told, only the Batmobile in Black, and 2nd run Herbie in White and the White bodied Kits.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Also, the back of the top plate had clearance issues with the bottom of the rear window glass etc., so I had to do some shaving under there as well !


I haven't tried to use one yet, but on some bodies I have put a very tiny washer on the rear screw to lift the body slightly - usually to fit larger rear tires. Advantages are you don't modify the body or plate and since you never have to remove the rear screw, it stays in place.

Joe


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Modded DASH Green Hornet B.B.*



Grandcheapskate said:


> I haven't tried to use one yet, but on some bodies I have put a very tiny washer on the rear screw to lift the body slightly - usually to fit larger rear tires. Advantages are you don't modify the body or plate and since you never have to remove the rear screw, it stays in place.
> 
> Joe


 Ahhh...Joe, it's a bit too late, I made some Mods to the Body already  The Green Hornet B.B. had Full rear fender skirts, and that just doesn't Fly with me....


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Ahhh...Joe, it's a bit too late, I made some Mods to the Body already  The Green Hornet B.B. had Full rear fender skirts, and that just doesn't Fly with me....


The washer wouldn't help with the wheel skirts, only (possibly) with the clearance of the top plate. The washer is so tiny you would never notice the raised rear, but it may just give the necessary lift.

That car looks great with the skirts removed. Good job. Even on my original Black Beauty I can't put on any tire wider than the original skinny.

Joe


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Ahhh...Joe, it's a bit too late, I made some Mods to the Body already  The Green Hornet B.B. had Full rear fender skirts, and that just doesn't Fly with me....


I like that mod... I also saw a model kit that had that Lincoln as an 'El Camino-esque' pickup...


----------

